# General > Biodiversity >  Basking shark at Longberry

## Geo

There was a basking shark very close in at Longberry on Friday at about 4:30pm.  I managed to get a quick video on the phone:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/-g61N1pkY-o

----------


## pat

Thanks for posting - they are incredible fish.

----------


## nicnak

Hi could someone please tell me where abouts Longberry is?
thanks x

----------


## Geo

Amazing to see.  It was there again today.  

Longberry is at the end of the road that takes you to Old Wick Castle.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

My son was out there Friday fishing and came home excited to have seen it.

----------


## parkie

great video thank,s for sharing

----------


## Lingland

Wonderful well done and thank you.

----------


## donss

Great capture: Thanks for sharing... ;-)

----------


## Half pint

By Harry your lucky it didn't eat you!! Agressive creatures so they are.

----------


## pat

Half pint - what a load of tosh, these fish are plankton eaters.

They may be called sharks but they are massive fish.

----------


## PeteSeeker

I am impressed you did not fall in, it looked like rough terrain! Brilliant though, and thanks for sharing it.  :Smile:

----------


## Half pint

Iv watched these "massive fish" at work. Born killers!!

----------


## billy5000

> watched these "massive fish" at work. Born killers!!


yeah i know ,i was killed twice last year so im not going back in again!!!


great vid!

----------


## Half pint

No way they killed you too??? Man. You should start up a thread to let people share their experiences of this wild beast

----------

